# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Server Change is Done

## Rob

The change is DONE! You should notice the board running smoother now.

Thanks again for your patience and understanding!

----------


## Island Girl

Rob it's quick like a fox! Thanks for all of your hard work. IRIE! *IG

----------


## CarrieBean

Nice!. It's loading much faster now.

----------


## justchuck

Much better!

----------

